# mon tibook chauffe !!!!



## lilimac54 (23 Août 2004)

salut à tous 

depuis quelque temps quand j'ouvre plusieurs pages internet ( 2 ou 3) mon portable (powerbook G4 1ghz) a tendance à chauffer   
à un point trés brulant au niveau de la charnière

est ce normal ou ya t'il raison de s'affoler   :sick: 
merci de me renseigner et de me dire comment faire refroidir la bete 

P.S il est déjà légèrement surélevé et quand j'écris ce message avec la fenètre des smileys ouverte le ventilo tourne sans arret
@+


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Août 2004)

Ta batterie porte le numéro de modèle A1045 et un numéro de série commençant par HQ404, HQ405, HQ406, HQ407 ou HQ408 ?

Alors va là  :hein:


----------



## lilimac54 (23 Août 2004)

c'est une ancienne batterie apparement car les n° ne correspondent pas
par contre depuix toute à l'heure je l'ai enlevée 
et il chauffe toujour pareil   ????


----------



## lilimac54 (23 Août 2004)

le ventillo se met en route toutes les 5 minutes
he non toute les minutes
je comprend rien à ça :mouais:


----------



## lilimac54 (24 Août 2004)

c'est peutetre parcequ'il est posé sur mon bureau en bois 
et que le bois tient plus la chaleur ??  

je crois que j'ai bon là !!!        non ?

en plus des pages internet qui font travailler le proc.
c'est p'tetre normal qu'ça chauffe ? :mouais: 
@+


----------



## vincmyl (24 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai un bureau en bois et les ventillos ne se lancent pas


----------



## lilimac54 (24 Août 2004)

bonjour à tous



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un bureau en bois et les ventillos ne se lancent pas



est il sur élevé?
ouvre tu plusieurs page de navigateur en meme temps?


----------



## vincmyl (24 Août 2004)

Posé a meme le bureau, je fais de tout montage etc...


----------



## lilimac54 (24 Août 2004)

je crois bien que la bete chauffe quand je vais sur macG
  ???
ça le fait chez quelqu'un d'autre?  
et il chauffe beaucoup 
ça m'inquiète  
merci de m'aider à resoudre ce problème


----------



## vincmyl (24 Août 2004)

Vraiment bizarre ton pb...et ca chauffe que qd tu vas sur le net??


----------



## lilimac54 (24 Août 2004)

il me semble que oui
car la journée je l'ai pour la clientel sur 4D et ical pour les RDV et là il ne chauffe pas   
je le transport en mallette interieur mousse (faite maison )
quand je rentre le soir 
je le pose à son emplacement sur le bureau, je le branche ensuite je vais manger jusque là ça va   
apres j'ai la soirée pour surfer et là    :mouais:  :hein:  il chauffe    
je sais que je l'ai dis souvent ces derniers temps 
mais je m'inquiète un peu


----------



## vincmyl (24 Août 2004)

Ben je pense que tu as de quoi, c'est pas normal...un soir qd tu rentres ne surfes pas et fais autre chose pour voir si il chauffe aussi


----------



## lilimac54 (24 Août 2004)

oui je pense que tu as raison   
ça va etre dur met je vais essayer 
merci je te tiens au courant 
@+
P.S. quand j'écris juste à ce moment ( et à chaque courriers)  il chauffe ???


----------



## vincmyl (24 Août 2004)

Ok tu me tiens au courant mais franchement c'est bizarre


----------



## lilimac54 (25 Août 2004)

existe t'il un soft pour voir le niveau de chauffe (du proc.)


----------



## lilimac54 (25 Août 2004)

juste avant le dodo




			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ok tu me tiens au courant mais franchement c'est bizarre



je crois que j'ai trouvé   
c'est il me semble  :mouais: que c'est le retro-éclairage du clavier qui fait chauffer la bête  
ben non il vient de ce remettre à ventiller  :rateau:   
bon j'insiste pas !!!
je verai demain


----------



## bougain (25 Août 2004)

Salut
Ouvre Applications / Utilities / Moniteur d'activité
ça te donnera déjà une idée de ce qui consomme autant d'énergie.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Août 2004)

Ya peut etre une appli qui continue de tourner en fond


----------



## lilimac54 (25 Août 2004)

il y a Vmometer qui me prend le plus de% proc. environs 25%
et bien sur safarie qui lui me prend 50 % de proc.
normale ou pas  ???


----------



## anonyme 1er (25 Août 2004)

les forums de MacG sont extrêmement lourds à cause de leurs smileys animés (qui ne doivent pas être très "optimisés")
cela se remarque surtout lors de la rédaction des messages...
personnellement, c'est pourquoi depuis la nouvelle présentation des forums, j'utilise la "réponse rapide" 
(il suffit de connaître les caractères correspondant aux smileys pour pouvoir les utiliser malgré tout  )


----------



## JPTK (25 Août 2004)

anonyme 1er a dit:
			
		

> les forums de MacG sont extrêmement lourds à cause de leurs smileys animés (qui ne doivent pas être très "optimisés")
> cela se remarque surtout lors de la rédaction des messages...
> personnellement, c'est pourquoi depuis la nouvelle présentation des forums, j'utilise la "réponse rapide"
> (il suffit de connaître les caractères correspondant aux smileys pour pouvoir les utiliser malgré tout  )



Trop fort, en lisant ce thread j'ai pensé à la même chose tout en me disant que quand même c'était difficile à croire et pourtant c'est bien ça !   

On a déjà ouvert plusieurs thread sur le fait que la frappe était ralentie à cause de SAFARI lors de la rédaction des messages car le processeur à ce moment là pouvait être sollicité à plus de 70 %. D'ailleurs il suffisait de réduire la fenêtre à la taille du champ texte pour voir le phénomène diminuer voir disparaître.

En tout cas, sache une chose, avec tous les autres navigateurs, ça ne le fait pas, donc tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire, abandonner MACG ou changer de navigateur    

Moi je suis resté sur safari malgré tout mais j'espère que ce problème sera résolu !


----------



## lilimac54 (25 Août 2004)

donc si je comprend bien 
mon prob est normal sur safari 
mais en réduisant les fenetres et en utilisant les réponses rapide 
le proc ne chaffera plus ou beaucoup moins 
c'est ça, j'ai bon ?
merci à tous 
je vous tiens au courant en respectant ça
@+


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2004)

lillian JEANEJAN a dit:
			
		

> donc si je comprend bien
> mon prob est normal sur safari
> mais en réduisant les fenetres et en utilisant les réponses rapide
> le proc ne chaffera plus ou beaucoup moins
> ...



Normal oui, malheureusement, essaye direct avec un autre navigateur, tu seras vite fixé, la dernière version du navigateur de MOZILLA Firebird est très bonne par exemple.


----------



## alan.a (26 Août 2004)

lillian JEANEJAN a dit:
			
		

> c'est peutetre parcequ'il est posé sur mon bureau en bois
> et que le bois tient plus la chaleur ??
> 
> je crois que j'ai bon là !!!        non ?



Mon powerbook est posé sur un bureau en bois, dans une maison en bois avec une terrasse en bois à l'orée d'un bois (et parfois j'ai la gueule de bois quand je l'utilise) et bien en tout cas les ventilos ne se déclenchent pas toutes les 3 secondes (gros photoshop, montage etc ..)


----------



## vincmyl (26 Août 2004)

Moi aussi at j'ai du l'entendre peut etre deux fois depuis que je l'aie


----------



## lilimac54 (27 Août 2004)

me revoilà   
juste pour vous dire que le prob de chauffe n'est pas réglé  
le ventillo troune toujours autant et aussi souvent même en reduisant les fenètre de safari
je vais essayer avec un autre navigateur et je vous dis  
@+


----------



## lilimac54 (27 Août 2004)

là je suis avec explorer 
quelle m.... ce naviguateur !!!!
ou alors j'ai pas l'abitude  :mouais: 
mais bon là sa chauffe pas   
meme en utilisant le mode réponse avec les smileys actifs
je vais voir avec un autre 
@+


----------



## lilimac54 (27 Août 2004)

bon ben là j'chui sur netscape 
he!!!!  pas mal ce navigateur et en plus ça chauffe pas 

quelqu'un peut m'expliquer  

car j'ai pas trop envi de changer de navigateur   

merci @+


----------



## vincmyl (28 Août 2004)

Netscape??pas génial


----------



## lilimac54 (28 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Netscape??pas génial





j'ai instalé menumeters pour voir réellement ce qui ce passe dans l'ordi 
est avec netscape ça chauffe plus !!!  
je pense que ce nav. est bien mais il faut le connaitre donc l'utiliser je vais essayer quelques jours est je te tiens au jus


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2004)

Essaye FIREFOX (lien direct) il est aussi bon voir mieux que SAFARI et lui il gère très bien les pages où il y a de nombreux smiley, contrairement au navigateur d'apple qui fait inutilement chauffer ton proc.


----------



## lilimac54 (28 Août 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Essaye FIREFOX (lien direct) il est aussi bon voir mieux que SAFARI et lui il gère très bien les pages où il y a de nombreux smiley, contrairement au navigateur d'apple qui fait inutilement chauffer ton proc.




ok je vais voir  
merci


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2004)

Tu peux peut etre faire un nettoyage de disque


----------



## lilimac54 (29 Août 2004)

j'ai déjà nettoyé avec cache out x 
si tu as autre chose 
ça m'interesse
@+


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux peut etre faire un nettoyage de disque



Nan mais c'est pas la peine d'aller chercher midi à quatorze heures, le problème c'est SAFARI et les smiley, son PB n'a aucun problème, il l'a vérifié par lui même, avec explorer comme par hasard ça ne chauffe plus.

Ce qui serait bien c'est que ce bug ridicule soit corrigé dans la prochaine version de SAFARI.


----------



## lilimac54 (29 Août 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais c'est pas la peine d'aller chercher midi à quatorze heures, le problème c'est SAFARI et les smiley, son PB n'a aucun problème, il l'a vérifié par lui même, avec explorer comme par hasard ça ne chauffe plus.
> 
> Ce qui serait bien c'est que ce bug ridicule soit corrigé dans la prochaine version de SAFARI.


 effectivement 
là je suis sur netscape est ça ne chauffe plus 
donc merci à tous pour vos aides

@+


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2004)

Mais c'est quand nul que tu puisses pas utiliser Safari


----------



## lilimac54 (29 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quand nul que tu puisses pas utiliser Safari




c'est vrai mais j'utilise netscape pour macG et 
safari pour le reste
tampis  
je vais m'abituer
mais j'éspère que la nouvelle MAJ de safari règlera le prob
@+
et merci


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2004)

Je pense que la prochaine MAJ de Safari ne viendra pas de si tot


----------



## lilimac54 (31 Août 2004)

par contre si quelqu'un a ou a eu le même prob 
faite nous en part !!


----------



## alan.a (31 Août 2004)

Pour ce qui est Safari et Macgé, lorsque j'ouvre bcp d'onglets des discussions du forum (en gros 8 / 10 pages), j'ai le droit à un petit coup de roue multicolore, signe que mno powerbook mouiine un poil.

Ce truc m'est apparu dès le passage de Macgé à Vbulletin pour les forums.


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Septembre 2004)

juste pour dire que je suis aller voir les modèles presentés à la FNAC 
en fait il sont aussi chauds que le mien 
donc aucune inquitude à avoir 
@+


----------

